
The Fall of WeWork: How a Startup Darling Came Unglued - idlewords
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fall-of-wework-how-a-startup-darling-came-unglued-11571946003?mod=rsswn
======
kick
_As he was preparing for an IPO that would make him a billionaire many times
over, Mr. Neumann was surfing in the Maldives when executives in New York
called to go over the all-important document that would be released to
investors. Reluctant to cut his trip short, Mr. Neumann summoned a WeWork
underling to the Maldives for an in-person briefing, according to people
familiar with the episode._

The We controversy didn't catch my eye at all initially, but this is something
else.

